# youtube/video clips



## RedRider (9 Oct 2013)

Hiya,
Is it possible to embed youtube clips so they start at eg 1m21s rather than at the beginning? There's an option on YT to 'copy video url at current time' when you right click on the progress bar but I can't paste it into the 'enter media url' on here. 
Cheers


----------



## Shaun (9 Oct 2013)

No, sorry, timed starts are not currently supported in the media insert.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## RedRider (10 Oct 2013)

Shaun said:


> No, sorry, timed starts are not currently supported in the media insert.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


Ok, ta. That's saved me a bit of messing around.


----------



## Shaun (10 Oct 2013)

You could always post a raw link under the media insert - a sort of ... skip to the key action, here: <link>


----------



## ColinJ (10 Oct 2013)

I have wanted to do the same thing.


Shaun said:


> You could always post a raw link under the media insert - a sort of ... skip to the key action, here: <link>


Ah - that's a good compromise!


----------



## RedRider (10 Oct 2013)

I think I see what you mean, I'll give it a go


----------

